# I broke the tank



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I went to change the guts in the old toilet tank.Must be about from 1960,nice blue color,but a real mess with rust and minerals from well. So I take it outside to clean it up in the cold (30 F).Had this thing sparkling clean and just needed a rinsing . As soon as I pour the water (too warm?) on it,I hear a tick:w00t:.Near as I can figure,I'll need to get a whole new toilet because I don't know where to get a tank for a 3.5 gal flush here in the U.S.Just another one of those days.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Too bad you did not call a plumber to fix it, you might not have been in this situation if you had.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea,you're probably out-of-luck.If you have to have the blue you can probably find something fairly close,but you may pay a pretty penny for it in the 1.6 gal.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

A creeping epoxy should fill the crack. Check out Git Rot, it's really made for wood but should seep in well, seal the crack. It's really just a very thin epoxy.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Check a salvage yard if you have one there.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Ron, that may be an option but finding some of those '60's colors is near impossible.

I thought about stockpiling some a few years ago when a major reno was being done in a subdivision. Some of the colors I had never seen before! Time, effort, overhead, return, etc. squelched the thought.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I had always wondered how those colors came about, what was the manufacturer's thinking or was it that they were not thinking. What triggered this color fad.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Lets see here.

Puck Green
Barf Yellow
Pink Belly
Gag Me Blue.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Those are the colors all-right.:laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I had always wondered how those colors came about, what was the manufacturer's thinking or was it that they were not thinking. What triggered this color fad.



Does the name Timothy Leary mean anything to you?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Lets see here.
> 
> Puck Green
> Barf Yellow
> ...


Kohler made a bright orange back in the sixties, it was called Tiger Lily.

Horrid.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Does the name Timothy Leary mean anything to you?



LSD for short.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Kohler made a bright orange back in the sixties, it was called Tiger Lily.
> 
> Horrid.


Was Crane a major supplier in the color toilets.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Was Crane a major supplier in the color toilets.


For the most part Crane makes colors to match the major fixture makers, as they are not one,.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you can find one the same size you can get someone to put a color on it like they do to refinish bathtubs. Probably way cheaper to buy a new toilet in the long run though.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

*Don't know where OP is,*
but even here in li'l old Indy,
we've got a couple of places 
that carry all sorts of salvaged 
fixtures.
I found an exact match
lid for a 1929 wall mount 
tank two years ago.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Leo G said:


> If you can find one the same size you can get someone to put a color on it like they do to refinish bathtubs. Probably way cheaper to buy a new toilet in the long run though.


Electro-glazing doesn't work well on vitreous china.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup there is a place by me too. You could probly find almost anything there from slate to doors to toilets!



Dave


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

Four,
Whats your location, I have a whole toilet that color. Yes it is used.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

but is it clean  :shutup:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

masterk said:


> Four,
> Whats your location, I have a whole toilet that color. Yes it is used.


I'm near Cleveland ...I think they are OK with a white toilet at this point (what they really want to keep is the 3.5 gal) .


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> A creeping epoxy should fill the crack. Check out Git Rot, it's really made for wood but should seep in well, seal the crack. It's really just a very thin epoxy.


I'm willing to give this a shot.Anybody ever do this before? the good thing is the crack is on the back and won't be seen.Now that it's back to room temp,the crack is completely closed.Can this epoxy just go on the surfaces or do I need to complete the break? The crack is about 10" long and the idea of breaking the tank more is kind of scary to me.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Try Marine-Tex!!!!

http://www.marinetex.com/PRODUCT%20PAGE_files/All%20MarineTex%20Putty/marinetex%20prod%20info.htm

Incredible s*#t!!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Marine-Tex is another option as is pool repair epoxy, both will just adhere to the surface and be highly visable. Git-Rot will penetrate and be nearly invisible if you're careful.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> Marine-Tex is another option as is pool repair epoxy, both will just adhere to the surface and be highly visable. Git-Rot will penetrate and be nearly invisible if you're careful.



Certainly M-Tex is visible but the repair is in the rear of tank. Epoxy inside. Never will come undone.


It appears that Git-Rot is a Wood-Specific compound.

http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum3/HTML/002794.html


I will have to try Git-Rot.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=2093&engine=adwords!6456&keyword=git_rot


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

Buy a new toilet. TOTO with the G-Max flushing system. It is 1.6 gal. but they won't be disapointed. If you try to epoxy the tank there is nothing to guarantee you that the crack will not spread.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

How's this for blue?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Such an attractive bathroom! Gotta love the woodgrain contrast on the Blue Bowl!


To keep a crack from spreading you must etch the end of the crack in a three-quarter circle to direct any further cracking back into the crack. If you use Marine-Tex or the Git-Rot, that crack is going NOWHERE.

Get a new toilet!!!! And replace the flapper for longer flushes. (unless it has a tall tank flange)


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

What does the orange paper notes say?


----------



## Mr. Constructio (Dec 22, 2006)

I am remodeling a bathroom this week and pulled a toilet just that color, actually one pink, one blue, and one white. These are not going back in. You can come get it if you want it, so. indiana


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> What does the orange paper notes say?


Says that the house has been winterized and the lines are filled with antifreeze.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Found a toilet for you it's free, blue, you just have to find away to get it.

http://eugene.craigslist.org/zip/608065313.html


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks , but a long way from ohio. anyways, got some marine-tex from the boat store.(the guy said they fix engines with it).put 2 layers on with fiberglass mesh tape between. looks good and I will install it today.:thumbup:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Up date...this toilet is still in service and working fine.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Good deal. 3 years...I'd say your work has been proven. Anything that happens now is on them, original crack or not.

OTOH, if I could get that epoxy fairly cheap and wanted to keep good relations, I'd probably fix it anyway, if it spread a little (which it probably won't anyway)


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I love those old bathrooms and kitchens. My aunt had a pink toilet and vanity sink, had that area remodeled with new fixtures. New fixtures were alright and all, but the charm of that bathroom was gone.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i found a blue one too:clap:you can have it:thumbup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

fourcornerhome said:


> Up date...this toilet is still in service and working fine.


If it makes it 5 years, you are in the clear.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

flashheatingand said:


> I love those old bathrooms and kitchens. My aunt had a pink toilet and vanity sink, had that area remodeled with new fixtures. New fixtures were alright and all, but the charm of that bathroom was gone.


My parents had the same, only with a tub. The color is called coral.


----------

